# Escambia Bay



## bam10 (Jul 13, 2013)

New to the forum and fishing this area. Where are some good spots to catch reds and specs?


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Grass, docks, and anything that can provide smaller bait shelter i.e. structure. The best bet is to use google earth at first and find some grass, and some docks. Make a mental note, or even print off the page and go to those places and fish them. Take notes mentally, or even write them down, of what bait worked, where you caught them, and what time/tide and even moon phase (if you want to get super technical). Next step, while you are out cruising around your proposed spots look for things like rocks or anything that could provide a hiding place for smaller bait fish and give those a try. I've realized that sometimes if you find a fallen dock and you can see debris still in the water, this is good during the morning and evenings. Look for docks that have lights on them as well. Fish are nocturnal creatures that are attracted to light! Again, take notes! Don't forget anything, and try everything. You can even go on to the MBT divers site and look up some of their marked diving spots because where they dive a lot of times is near structures. If it is early in the morning and later in the evening, use baits/lures that are top water or shallow water baits, as it gets warmer outside, and in the water, fish baits that dive deeper because the reds and specs are gonna be partial to the cooler water. If you are fishing in grass, try and keep your bait out of the grass to present it as an easy target. If you need to, and know the depth of the water you will be fishing, use a popping cork with a leader juuuust long enough to suspend your bait above the grass line so the fish seeking cooler water have a nice easy bait to get to. Live baits to use: Shrimp, smaller (1 1/2"-4"in) pin fish, croakers, and menhaden. Artificial lures to try:Super Spook/Super Spook Jr. Mirrodine (17MR, 18MR, MirroMullet) Gulp shrimp, and paddle tails, Slayer jigs, Top Dog/ Top Dog jr. Rattle baits, spoons (for trout mainly) and Yo-zuri Pins Minow has worked well for me. Lastly, when you are out fishing in the areas you prefer, stop and talk to other fishermen out there and see what kind of advice they can give you. Ask what they have caught, what they are fishing with and how they are working it in the water. Ask also about some locale specific tips like where structure might be and other hot spots. And always remember, don't forget anything, and try everything! lol I hope this will help get you started here in the P-cola area. I just went on a tirade of info, I just remember how much time and money I spent when I moved down here and didn't have any help. P.S. more people are a bit more open with fishing tips and tricks when you see them in person around here as opposed to on the forums where everyone can see.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds 'bout right.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good post Saltfish


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Good post Saltfish


:thumbsup:Thanks


----------



## bam10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for taking time out to help me out. Just left Academy and going fishing :thumbup:


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Good luck. Give em hell!


----------



## bam10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Saltfish

Is there any partical way to work the artifical top baits. Still catching smaller reds.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Just as random as possible. Try everything though. Try working it slow, then working it fast, then fast and stop then fast again. Slow stop slow stop fast stop. A lot of times if they are really hungry they will blow up on it with in a second of it hitting the water. Don't get frustrated. Variety is the key. You will fund something or someplace that works and you won't be able to keep them off, then you will have to start all over again lol that's the way it works though. Catch a little bait fish and crush it in your hand or give it a a couple nice cuts on its side and watch it struggle and thrash around and TRY to imitate that with your lure


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Welp... that just summed up 90% of the answers to inshore questions... great job.


----------

